# Will new components fit inside my 3 year old alienware case?



## daniel101 (Jun 8, 2007)

I was thinking of rather than buying a new PC altogether, I would get the separate components that I need. I have a good HD, PSU and cd drives. All I need is a motherboard, ram, cpu and gcard. My question is, will the Alienware case I have (its pretty huge), be able to hold the latest core i7 mobo etc?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the case is an ATX case you will have no problems fitting an ATX Mobo in it.


----------



## daniel101 (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/designed_by_nvidia_590_sli.html is my current motherboard, is that ATX? Therefore my case is.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That Mobo is ATX (12.0" x 9.6"). Hopefully you are not using another Nvidia brand Mobo.


----------



## daniel101 (Jun 8, 2007)

No 

I have the following compoents, is everything compatible with each other, and this will fit in my alienware case yea?











Individual links:

CPU

GCARD

Motherboard

RAM

Dont think i need to link to windows 7 


Will I need any cooling? Don't think I'll be overclocking tbh.

Can anyone confirm that all these components are compatible with one another, and will fit in my case? Thanks.


----------



## Many Qs Guy (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm I mistaken when I point out that his video card is AMD and the rest is intel? I don't want to mistakenly say that that will not work, but appears it won't. But the first poster was right, if the mobo is ATX standard, it'll fit an ATX case. This is standard on most cases, especially alienware.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

that will all fit, as far as the gpu on that mobo its fine, 
However I would look for sapphire or powercolor for ATI gpu's

What psu are you using to power all this? make/model/watts?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ditto on shotgn's GPU brand suggestion. You will need a 650W (preferably a 750W) quality brand PSU. 
Corsair 750W: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-018-CS&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=


----------

